# Automatisierte Design-Prozesse schuld an schlechter Leistung von Bulldozer?



## cuthbert (16. Oktober 2011)

Ein ehemaliger AMD-Ingenieur, Cliff A. Maier, vermutet, dass das vergleichsweise schlechte Abschneiden der Bulldozer-CPUs daran liegt, dass zu sehr auf automatisierte Design-Prozesse gesetzt wurde. Von Hand erstellte Designs könnten seiner Aussage nach bis zu 20% weniger Chipfläche verwenden und auch um das gleiche Maß schneller sein.
Maier ist bis zu seinem Ausscheiden vor einigen Jahren verantwortlich für die Weiterentwicklung neuer Chips gewesen. Seiner Aussage nach, hätten unter seiner Leitung, Versuche eines automatischen Designs immer ein deutlich schlechteres Ergebnis geliefert als die von Hand designten Architekturen. AMD ist letztendlich trotzdem auf diese Automatisierungen umgestiegen, um die Weiterentwicklung schneller voran zu treiben und auch um die ATI und AMD Architekturen mit einander verbinden zu können.

Quelle: Ex-AMD Engineer Explains Bulldozer Fiasco: Lack of Fine Tuning - X-bit labs

Falls schon vorhanden, kann es wieder gelöscht werden, habe aber keine entsprechende User-News oder richtige News gefunden.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2011)

Schon interessant.
Nur mmn wieder ein Fehler der bei AMD selbst zu suchen ist.
Ich halte den Kauf von ATI damals nach wie vor für einen Fehler und denke das wird AMD den x86 Marktanteil kosten.

Schnller vorantreiben? Wohl eher um Mittel zu sparen.


----------



## art90 (16. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schon interessant.
> Nur mmn wieder ein Fehler der bei AMD selbst zu suchen ist.
> Ich halte den Kauf von ATI damals nach wie vor für einen Fehler und denke das wird AMD den x86 Marktanteil kosten.
> 
> Schnller vorantreiben? Wohl eher um Mittel zu sparen.



Würde ich auch sagen. Wer rote Zahlen schreibt hat da wohl eher keine Wahl.

Das mit Ati sehe ich aber anders, ohne Ati (Radeon, Fusion) wäre AMD heute so gut wie überflüssig. Wer kauft sich sich denn im Moment noch AMD-CPUs? Außer "AMD-Fans"...


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Oktober 2011)

Leider ist das Kind aber schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. Oktober 2011)

Da hat AMD wohl den falschen Entlassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen. Wer rote Zahlen schreibt hat da wohl eher keine Wahl.
> 
> Das mit Ati sehe ich aber anders, ohne Ati (Radeon, Fusion) wäre AMD heute so gut wie überflüssig. Wer kauft sich sich denn im Moment noch AMD-CPUs? Außer "AMD-Fans"...


 
Schonmal überlegt das die AMD CPU's besser wären wenn alle Mittel darein gehen würden? Und das wenn man noch Fabs hätte früher Tape Outs machen könnte so wie Intel?

So toll ich APU's auch finde, bei AMD wars trotzdem der falsche Weg.


----------



## Hideout (16. Oktober 2011)

Denke AMD geht da irgendwie in die falsche Richtung, so wird das nie was. Das wirkt für mich eher verzweifelt.


----------



## KrHome (16. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich halte den Kauf von ATI damals nach wie vor für einen Fehler und denke das wird AMD den x86 Marktanteil kosten.


Ich nicht. Ohne Fusion CPUs, die ohne ATI Technik nicht möglich gewesen wären, stünde AMD jetzt richtig dumm da. Der x86 Markt geht sowieso immer mehr zurück, da sich ARM basierte Betriebssysteme und GPU Computing immer mehr ausbreiten. Selbst Nvidia wäre in diesem Fall mit den Tegra Chips heute besser als AMD aufgestellt.



> Schnller vorantreiben? Wohl eher um Mittel zu sparen.


Genau. Von Hand designt ist ja schön und gut, aber auch teuer und zeitaufwändig und Intel hat ja jetzt schon einige Jahre Technikvorsprung.


----------



## Medcha (16. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt das die AMD CPU's besser wären wenn alle Mittel darein gehen würden? Und das wenn man noch Fabs hätte früher Tape Outs machen könnte so wie Intel?
> 
> So toll ich APU's auch finde, bei AMD wars trotzdem der falsche Weg.


 Sehe ich ähnlich. Es ist wie immer der alte Kampf, der nun seit den 80ern herrscht. die mächtigen "Marktanteile" vs. "Qualität des Produktes, Weiterentwicklung etc.". Die Versuchung eine wichtige PC Komponente ins eigene Haus zu bekommen war den BWLern bei AMD zu groß. Ich wette, dass alle Ingenieure recht schnell begriffen, was dieser Schritt für die Qualtät bedeutete. Ich hab das selbst schon am eigenen Leib erlebt. Wenn man mal erfahrene KFZ-Mechaniker zu Mercedes befragt, dann kommt immer die gleiche Geschichte: "Bis Ende der 80er Jahre hatten die Ingenieure das Sagen bei Mercedes, danach die Kaufleute. Die neu eingeführte C-Klasse und der rostende und teils unzuverlässige E-Klasse W210 waren geboren. Besonders bei Taxifahren hat der "Stern" massiv an Leuchtkraft verloren." Das ganze wiederholt sich leider überall. Von großartiger Ingenieurskunst kann man heutzutage ja gar nicht mehr sprechen. Wenn etwas "zu gut" ist, dann wird es zurückgehalten, damit der Markt besser/effizienter ausgesaugt wird. Ganz bittere Entwicklung. Die Marketing- und Investmentfuzzys das Ruder übernommen und haben damit unser schönes Land ruiniert. -seufz-


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ohne Fusion CPUs, die ohne ATI Technik nicht möglich gewesen wären, stünde AMD jetzt richtig dumm da. Der x86 Markt geht sowieso immer mehr zurück, da sich ARM basierte Betriebssysteme und GPU Computing immer mehr ausbreiten. Selbst Nvidia wäre in diesem Fall mit den Tegra Chips heute besser als AMD aufgestellt.
> 
> 
> Genau. Von Hand designt ist ja schön und gut, aber auch teuer und zeitaufwändig und Intel hat ja jetzt schon einige Jahre Technikvorsprung.



Naja, aber wenn die von Hand designten Layouts besser sind, dann lohnt es sich doch dafür die Zeit zu investieren. 
Aber du hast schon recht, die APUs bessern die Bilanz von AMD momentan wirklich auf.


----------



## cultraider (16. Oktober 2011)

ich frage mich nur, was die mit der einen MILLIARDE US$ gemacht haben.
da hätten se doch mal nen extra team gründen können welches sich in aller ruhe am Reißbrett versucht und mal wieder nen thunderbird ähnlichen phöenix aus der asche steigen lässt


----------



## art90 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man kein Geld hat, dann suchen sich die BWLer Stellen, an denen man sparen kann.
Wenn sie das Kapital in mehr Personal investiert hätten und nachher der selbe Mist rauskäme, würden sie noch schlechter dastehen (oder garnicht mehr dastehen, wer weiß...)


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich richtig: Intel ist die treibende Entwicklungs- und Leistungskraft im CPU Sektor und AMD nur der Billisegment Konkurrent ohne jegliche New-Technology-Abteilung ?

AMD immer hinterher technisch ?


----------



## s|n|s (16. Oktober 2011)

AMD hat nach wie vor tolle Produkte. 

Man stelle sich eine welt ohne AMD vor. Nur noch Intel und Nvidia. Monopol incoming...


----------



## art90 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig: Intel ist die treibende Entwicklungs- und Leistungskraft im CPU Sektor und AMD nur der Billisegment Konkurrent ohne jegliche New-Technology-Abteilung ?
> 
> AMD immer hinterher technisch ?


 
Im Gegenteil. AMD brngt viele Innovationen. Aber sie hängen fertigungstechnisch um Jahre hinterher. Wenn man sich die Gewinnmargen von Intel und AMD anschaut, ist es schon beachtlich, was AMD trotzdem zu Stande bringt.
Was am Ende rauskommt reicht absolut gesehen natürlich nicht, um gegen den Riesen Intel anzukommen.

Es ist dennoch eine respektable Ingenieursleistung...


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Oktober 2011)

> Was am Ende rauskommt reicht absolut gesehen natürlich nicht, um gegen den Riesen Intel anzukommen.



vor allem dan wen einen neue cpu architektur ein flop ist.
währe die pro takt leistung um 30% höher als beim aktuellen fx gewesen das währe das ein grund zum feiern gewesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und das wenn man noch Fabs hätte früher Tape Outs machen könnte so wie Intel?


 
So wie es zur Zeit aussieht ist die Fertigung ja selbst eine Schwachstelle und für AMD ein Klotz am Bein - wenn sie diese Verluste noch selbst tragen müssten und nicht in Globalfoundries ausgelagert hätten, sähe es finanziell eher noch schlechter aus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch fast egal an was es liegt. AMD hat es verkackt !!

Langsam frag ich mich warum Intel AMD nicht einfach auf Kauft. Bei einen Aktien Preis von 4.92$ (Intel 23.50$) sollte das Intel doch schon schaffen. 
Ich will mich ihr nicht als Intel Fan boy hin stellen. Mir ansich egal welche CPU drin ist AMD oder Intel wenn die Leistung stimmt mir Wurst. Nur leider hängt AMD Seit Jahren Intel hinter her. Fände es selber nicht schön wenn AMD noch nur noch im Mittel und Low Stecktor zu finde ist. Und sich nur noch APUs verkauft und eine paar ATi Karten. Und Intel dann einfach ein Monopol hat was keiner will !


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2011)

Intel kauft AMD nicht weil sie einen "Gegner" brauchen - du gibst die Antwort ja selbst schon, eine totale Monopolstellung von Intel auf dem x86-Markt mag niemand, vor allem auch die Kartellämter nicht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Oktober 2011)

Da hat das Kartellamt was beizutragen 

Aber du hast recht - Wenn Intel Ivy Bridge versemmelt, sind mir 3D Transistoren auch egal.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Oktober 2011)

Selbst wenn er "nur" so schnell wie SB wird wäre es kein Flop^^

Mal im Ernst, warum setzt sich AMD net mal mit den Konsumenten zusammen, und fragt was die brauchen (z.B. keine CPU auf die man ewig wartet und die dann doch nix wird, ich z.B. würde lieber noch ewiger warten, Hauptsache, am Ende kommt was vernünftiges bei rum).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen. Wer rote Zahlen schreibt hat da wohl eher keine Wahl.
> Das mit Ati sehe ich aber anders, ohne Ati (Radeon, Fusion) wäre AMD heute so gut wie überflüssig. Wer kauft sich sich denn im Moment noch AMD-CPUs? Außer "AMD-Fans"...
> Wie kann man eigentlich Fan von einem Unternehmen sein...


INTEL darf kein Monopol besitzen, sind aber auf den besten weg dahin, und man sieht es ja schon an den INTEL preisen. 
Und wenn AMD baden geht muss Intel dafür gerade stehen. 



cultraider schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur, was die mit der einen MILLIARDE US$ gemacht haben.



Ein Unternehmen kostet Geld, und noch mehr Geld brauch man, um die schulden die AMD durch INTEL entstanden sind zu bezahlen sind.
AMD musste der Börse was Präsentieren denn der Verfall des Unternehmen aufzuhalten.


----------



## koe80 (16. Oktober 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Fände es selber nicht schön wenn AMD noch nur noch im Mittel und Low Stecktor zu finde ist. Und sich nur noch APUs verkauft und eine paar ATi Karten.


 

und genau in diesem bereich verdienen die cpu hersteller nunmal am meisten der high end bereich ist vernichtend klein. gerade mit den apus wird zurzeit das geld verdient.


----------



## System_Crasher (16. Oktober 2011)

AMD sollte ein paar Intel-Ingenieure abbewerben
Frei nach dem Motto: Bei mir verdienst du mehr.


----------



## art90 (16. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Intels neue Preise: über 10% teurer
> Preisanstieg bei Core i7 & Core i5


 
Intel erhöht keine Preise, das ist der Markt und der Dollar.

Außerdem war SandyBridge auch ohne Konkurrenz billig. Wer war da wohl unter Zugzwang?



System_Crasher schrieb:


> AMD sollte ein paar Intel-Ingenieure abbewerben
> Frei nach dem Motto: Bei mir verdienst du mehr.


 
Für die Zeit bis zum Bulldozer-Refresh wäre ein Spendenkonto sicher auch keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mag in diesem Fall am Dollar liegen, in zukunft, falls AMD gar nicht mehr Konkurrent ist kann Intel doppelt so viel für seine CPUs verlangen. Echt üble Sache


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2011)

Weil Intel ja auch so sehr Bock aufs Kartellamt hat.


----------



## art90 (16. Oktober 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mag in diesem Fall am Dollar liegen, in zukunft, falls AMD gar nicht mehr Konkurrent ist kann Intel doppelt so viel für seine CPUs verlangen. Echt üble Sache


 
Halte ich für ein Gerücht, da in diesem Bereich die Entwicklungskosten extrem hoch sind. Die Produktionskosten pro Stück sind aber überschaubar. Daher sind hohe Stückzahlen besser als hohe Preise.
Was allerdings auf der Strecke bleiben könnte, ist das Entwicklungstempo.


----------



## BikeRider (16. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> ...und denke das wird AMD den x86 Marktanteil kosten.


 Das glaube ich auch.
Ich glaube, dass sich die FX nicht gut verkaufen werden, weil
1. die Leisung nicht stimmt und weil
2. die P II X4/X6 jetzt noch billiger werden und diese daher bevorzugt gekauft werden, wenn nicht zu Intel gegriffen wird.
Die FX-Prozessoren werden AMD wieder in die roten Zahlen stürzen.


----------



## DiabloJulian (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich lass es mal lieber...
Hat wer genau %-Angaben wodurch AMD im Moment am meisten verdient?


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> Was allerdings auf der Strecke bleiben könnte, ist das Entwicklungstempo.


 
Was ich persoenlich als nicht allzuschlimm momentan empfinden wuerde.
Ich bin eher ein großer Fan von fertigen Produkten, die nicht nachgebessert werden muessen.
Leider ist unsere Welt momentan auf den schneller-schneller-besser-blabla-Trip.

Wohin soetwas fuehrt wurde uns ja immer wieder gezeigt. 
Fermi wo die 500er Reihe die bessere fuer den Endkunden ist.
Sandybridgebug, keine Ahnung ob das durch intensivere Qualitaetspruefung vermieden werden haette koennen.
Und letztendlich BD. Haetten sich die AMD Leute mehr Zeit genommen, und zeitgleich ueber Ihren Entwicklungsstand aufgeklaert, waer das nicht so ein Desaster geworden wie es jetzt einer ist. Dann haetten halt viele in der Zwischenzeit zum X6 gegriffen und weitergewartet, Leistungsdruck ist ja von der Software nicht wirklich vorhanden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2011)

@ tropic: Automatisierte Design-Prozesse schuld an schlechter Leistung von Bulldozer? B3/C0 kommt diesen Monat raus und einige FX-Prozis werden schon mit C0 ausgeliefert. Und mit den neuen Windows und BIOS-Update sollen bis zu 15% drin sein. 



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Ich lass es mal lieber...
> Hat wer genau %-Angaben wodurch AMD im Moment am meisten verdient?


 


> Der weiter verringerte Durchschnittspreis (ASP) für Prozessoren sowohl gegenüber dem letzten Jahr als auch dem ersten Quartal diesen Jahres trug ebenfalls nicht zu einem größeren Umsatzwachstum bei. Die Marge lag mit 46 Prozent einen Punkt über dem Vorjahr, als man 45 Prozent Marge vermelden konnte.
> 
> Während man im Prozessorsegment mit 1,207 Milliarden US-Dollar einen Gewinn von 142 Mio. US-Dollar gemacht hat – im Vorjahr waren es bei 1,212 Mrd. Umsatz 128 Mio. US-Dollar Gewinn – schnitt die Grafiksparte deutlich schlechter ab. Statt 440 Mio. Umsatz waren es nur noch 367 Mio., statt 33 Millionen US-Dollar Gewinn machte die Sparte 7 Mio. US-Dollar Verlust. Weniger Verkäufe bei diskreten Grafikkarten sowohl für Desktop-PCs als auch Notebooks haben den Umsatzeinbruch von 17 Prozent bewirkt.


AMD mit gemischten Quartalszahlen - 21.07.2011 - ComputerBase
AMDs Haupteinnahme ist der CPU Markt.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2011)

Und Intel tut AMD ja gar keinen Gefallen wenn die Preise der Core-I reihe steigen.
Ist ja nicht so das AMD dann auch mehr für ihre Produkte verlangen kann


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

Je teurer die Intels sind destso besser für AMD.

Wenn Intel "fies" wäre würden sie den Preis der SB senken, dann hätte AMD keine Vorteile mehr.
Wobei sie das nicht machen werden, da sie wollen das AMD weiter lebt.


----------



## RedBrain (16. Oktober 2011)

Das ist keine gute Nachricht! Da hätte AMD mehr Zeit investieren statt „Schnell fertig machen und ab auf Ladentheke“-Methode sollen. :/


----------



## plaGGy (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es interessant, was der Herr da sagt. Wenn das stimmt, hat das AMD Managment mal wieder eine klassiche Fehlentscheidung getroffen. Und das würde auch bedeuten, das sie in Zukunft schlechte Chancen haben. Weil Intel einfach immer kleinerer Produktiuonsverfahren anstößt, während AMD wohl erstmal auf dem 32er sitzenbleibt


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

Menschen sind Computer deutlich überlegen und AMD hat den falschen entlassen.



PS:Wir haben nur Politik-Wirtschaft.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal zu und jetzt wird aufgeräumt.
EDIT: Fertig aufgeräumt. 
*
Wer jetzt ein paar bis fast alle seine Posts vermisst sollte sich sicher sein dass es Punkte setzt wenn die wieder auftauchen.*


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. Oktober 2011)

wundert mich nicht, dass AMD einen solchen Weg geht, je mehr sie automatisieren können, desto kostengünstiger wird Bulldozer.
dann stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wieso sie von ca. 2005-2010 am Design rumgebastelt haben, ist Bulldozer wirklich so mega kompliziert?


----------



## hucky1302 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das stimmt was der Herr Maier "vermutet", dann wäre der BD ungefähr das geworden was er werden sollte und AMD darf sich den Schuh selbst anziehen.

Man sollte nicht am falschen Ende Sparen


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2011)

Nein, eine grundlegend neue Prozessorarhcitektur arbeitet Intel mal eben so über Nacht aus.
AMD war nur unglaublich faul oder auf was anderes konzentiert.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Oktober 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> wundert mich nicht, dass AMD einen solchen Weg geht, je mehr sie automatisieren können, desto kostengünstiger wird Bulldozer.
> dann stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wieso sie von ca. 2005-2010 am Design rumgebastelt haben, ist Bulldozer wirklich so mega kompliziert?


 
naja es ist eine komplett neue Architektur, mit einem etwas anderen Ansatz als bisherige. Ich denke doch das sowas länger dauert.
Mich wundert nur, das man sowas dann teilweise automatisierten Prozess überlässt. Sowas ist doch eine Option für einen Zeitpunkt, wenn die Architektur mal steht und gut läuft


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> naja es ist eine komplett neue Architektur, mit einem etwas anderen Ansatz als bisherige. Ich denke doch das sowas länger dauert.


Alles klar, hat mir nur interessiert, weil ich absolut keine Ahnung habe, wie lange es denn so dauert bis zu einer neuen Architektur, wenn man was davon mitbekommt sind ja meist schon 3/4 der Arbeit verrichtet


----------



## cuthbert (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich denke es bleibt nur Mutmaßung, ob das Teil jetzt wirklich 20% schneller und kleiner gewesen wäre. Ich mein, komplett von Hand kann man 2 Mrd Transistoren eh nicht setzen, ich kenne mich da aber nicht aus, wie son Architektur-Design von statten geht. Aber wenn auch komplexere zusammenhängende Strukturen automatisch designt wurden, dann gibts da sicher noch ne Menge Optimierungspotenzial.

Ich hoffe, dass die kommenden CPUs auf Grundlage der Bulldozer-Architektur dann auch dementsprechend (von Hand) optimiert werden. Wenn AMD das so handhabt wie mit den letzten CPUs (K7-K10), dann dürfte sich die grundlegende Architektur die nächsten Jahre wohl sowieso nicht ändern, sondern die bestehende immer weiter aufgebohrt werden. Für mich ist diese News also ein weiterer Beleg dafür, wie ausbaufähig diese Architektur noch ist. Schade nur, dass AMD so lange dafür gebraucht hat, um überhaupt erst mal ein schlecht optimiertes Teil auf den Markt zu werfen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. Oktober 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass AMD so lange dafür gebraucht hat, um überhaupt erst mal ein schlecht optimiertes Teil auf den Markt zu werfen.


 
AMD hatte ja kaum eine andere Wahl. Man musste irgendwann mal was Neues bringen, sonst hätte man Intel so oder so das Feld überlassen. 
Naja und da AMD ja wohl einige Fehler gemacht hat, die ja anscheinend schon beim Designen der Architektur begonnen haben, kam mit den Bullis jetzt ein mehr oder weniger unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt. Hätte man noch ein halbes Jahr gehabt, wäre man jetzt vielleicht beim C0-Stepping, so dass wenigstens die enorme Leistungsaufnahme nicht so dramatisch hoch ausfallen würde und die Leistung auch etwas besser wäre. Man musste jetzt einfach was machen, da Intel schon seit der Core2-Architektur dominiert und mit den SB-N auch CPUs am Markt hat, die für einen relativ geringen Preis viel Leistung bieten. So mancher wird statt zu einem Phenom X6 schon zu einem 2500K gegriffen haben, auch weil dieser mit ca. 180€ nicht mehr weit von den Phenoms entfernt ist und zudem mehr Performance bietet. Selbst mit einem kleinen i3er bekommt man teils schon mehr Performance als mit einem Phenom X4.
AMD musste einfach in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## cuthbert (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja, dass AMD was tun musste, sehe ich auch so. Allerdings haben sie selbst gewusst, dass sie jetzt ne CPU auf den Desktop Markt werfen, die kaum im Stande ist, ihre alten CPUs zu schlagen, teilweise wirklich noch nicht mal. Ich denke, AMD hätte Bullodzer nur für Server rausbringen sollen, wo er auch hingehört und akzeptable Leistung bietet.

Ich bin kein BWLer und hab keinen Plan, wie viel Geld die mit den ersten Bulldozer nun noch machen werden (auf dem Desktop-Markt). Aber Fakt ist, dass sich so gut wie jeder, der sich auskennt, auf BD verzichten wird. Und auf dem Massenmarkt ist Llano wohl so oder so mehr gefragt als BD und wenn man dann noch die knappe Ausbeute bedenkt... Daher ist es zumindest aus meiner Sicht sinnlos, dass sie BD so nun für Desktop rausgebracht haben. Ein optmierter Piledriver wäre da sinnvoller gewesen, auch wenn der noch etwas länger braucht. Aber wenn er wirklich halten sollte, was versprochen wird (10-15% mehr IPC +  2-10% mehr Win Scheduler für BD), dann wärs schon ganz ok. Bulldozer ist für Desktop einfach Fail derzeit und wenn die Preise so  weit fallen, dass die Nachteile akzeptiert werden könnten, machen sie eh  keinen Gewinn mehr mit dem Ding. Zudem haben sie nun auch ordentlich  ihr Image verbockt, wohingegen sie mit guten Nachrichten vom Server  Markt auch eher positive Erwartungen geweckt hätten.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Oktober 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> vor allem dan wen einen neue cpu architektur ein flop ist.
> währe die pro takt leistung um 30% höher als beim aktuellen fx gewesen das währe das ein grund zum feiern gewesen.


 
ob man von hand designed oder per Tool ändert aber nichts an der Logik die verwendet wird. Die cpu macht in beiden Fällen das gleiche. Man brauch "nur" weniger Fläche, hat mehr Taktpotenzial und weniger Leistungsaufnahme.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, was der Herr da sagt. Wenn das stimmt, hat das AMD Managment mal wieder eine klassiche Fehlentscheidung getroffen. Und das würde auch bedeuten, das sie in Zukunft schlechte Chancen haben. Weil Intel einfach immer kleinerer Produktiuonsverfahren anstößt, während AMD wohl erstmal auf dem 32er sitzenbleibt


 
das lässt sich nur schwer sagen. Von Hand designen, ist teuer und kostet sehr viel Zeit. Wenn du für 20% Gewährleistung das 2-3 Fache an Kosten hast, lohnt sich das schnell nicht. Du musst das Geld ja erst mal aufbringen. Zudem tut dir das beim Verkauf auch weh. Wenn Intel 2 mal so viel Entwicklungskosten hat, dann sind das pro CPU noch immer weniger als 1/2 von AMD. Intel verkauft halt mehr als 4 mal so viele CPUs. Daher kannste das so pauschal nicht sagen, dass das immer schlecht ist. Intel baut ja auch nur die kritischen Sachen von Hand. Alles von Hand bauen kannste dir eigentlich nicht mehr leisten, dazu sind die Chips zu groß.



plaGGy schrieb:


> naja es ist eine komplett neue Architektur, mit einem etwas anderen Ansatz als bisherige. Ich denke doch das sowas länger dauert.
> Mich wundert nur, das man sowas dann teilweise automatisierten Prozess überlässt. Sowas ist doch eine Option für einen Zeitpunkt, wenn die Architektur mal steht und gut läuft


 
Du lässt ja nicht die Software die architektur bauen, sondern "nur" wo du die Transistoren hin packst, und wie diese ausgelegt sind. Du hast da halt Bibliotheken von Transitiven, die dann für die Logik entsprechend zisammengepappt werden.

Die Logik baust du in Verilog/VHDL. Die Tools übernehmen dann placement&routing. Was es noch gibt sind dann halt Bibliotheken für 0815bKomponenten, wie Addierer. Klar kannste da noch was raus holen, wenn du die Bauteile anpasst für den genauen Einsatzzweck. 

Das wäre aber so, als ob du im Auto jede einzelne Schraube neu designst für den jeweiligen Einsatz. Klar, das ist dann optimal, aber steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Das meiste wird daher per Software gebaut. Man muss halt die kritischen Bereiche erkennen und sich darauf konzentrieren. Naja und eben schauen, das die 0815 Komponenten halt so gut funktionieren wie möglich.

Eine SRAM-Zelle wird man z.b. Immer von .hand designen. Es gibt einfach verdammt viele von ihnen. Das lohnt


----------



## plaGGy (16. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ob man von hand designed oder per Tool ändert aber nichts an der Logik die verwendet wird. Die cpu macht in beiden Fällen das gleiche. Man brauch "nur" weniger Fläche, hat mehr Taktpotenzial und weniger Leistungsaufnahme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weiß schon, aber denke trotzdem das man bei der Aussage (bis zu 20%) ziemlich von der Leistung des eigenen Produktes überzeugt gewesen sein musste, um auf zusätzliche Leistung (wenigstens teilweise, und wenn zu Mehrkosten) zu verzichten, zumal die Architektur ja auch was für die Zukunft des Unternehmens im Desktopbereich sein soll.
Also hat man sich entweder total verrechnet was die Leistung der 1. Generation angeht, oder einfach einen krassen Fehler eingebaut, den man atm nicht aus den Steppings rausbekommt.
(denn ich denke mal nicht, das AMD mit dem Ding auf den reinen Zukunftsmark abgezielt hat, wenn denn mal die Konsolenports in 2 Jahre auf mal von mehr als 2 kernen profitieren ... ach warte, das reicht ja immer noch net für die aktuelle Sandy) 

Aufbauen natürlich nicht, aber Platzierungen macht die Kiste halt teilweise.
Und da hätte man vll mal das Geld ausem Marketing reingesteckt  und dann in Reviews mit Leistung Werbung gemacht 
Denn das kommt immer noch am besten bei den Leuten an. (und im MM kann man immer noch mit 8x 4,x Ghz werben )


----------



## Skysnake (16. Oktober 2011)

naja, du willst ja ein NP-Vollständiges Problem lösen.

da ist es halt die Frage. Was bringt mehr. 1-x% vom Chip per Hand optimieren, oder an den y-99% mehr Geld in die Software stecken, bzw. Dieser mehr Zeit geben. Wie gesagt alles per hand geht ja eh nicht. Da kann sich der größere Fokus auf die Software bezahlt machen, weil eben überall paar % raus kommen.

wie so oft ist das liebe Geld halt das Problem. Man muss Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## hfb (17. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> B3/C0 kommt diesen Monat raus und einige FX-Prozis werden schon mit C0 ausgeliefert. Und mit den neuen Windows und BIOS-Update sollen bis zu 15% drin sein.


 
"Das Windows Update" gibt es nicht, der Gewinn mit "den neuen Windows", ich denke, du meinst damit Win8, liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich, Bios-Updates die was bringen wird es ebenfalls nicht geben, da AMD die Testboards selbst verschickt hat und da sicherlich schon "das beste" Bios drauf hatte.
Soweit jedenfalls mein Wissensstand.

Und zu B3/C0 Fantasien: dieser Monat ist Oktober und hat nur mehr nicht mal 14 Tage, in denen
das B2-Stepping voraussichtlich noch nicht mal ernsthaft erhältlich sein wird. Wo wurden überhaupt schon FX-CPUs ausgeliefert, geschweige denn welche mit C0? 
Woher beziehst du dein Wissen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Oktober 2011)

Das liebe Geld wieder einmal...
Bleibt zu hoffen das der Flop kein großes Loch in die Kasse von AMD schlägt.

Wobei wir den Flop ja von unserer Seite aus sehen, als mehr oder weniger erfahrene Anwender.

Beim Standardkunden, der Fertig-PCs kauft, dürfte der Bulli jedoch super ankommen. 
-8 "Kerne"
-hohe Taktzahl
Es würde mich also nichtmal wirklich wundern, wenn AMD damit sogar erfolg hätte, gebrauchen könnten Sie das dringend.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, allerdings wäre es beschämend in meinen Augen -.-

Naja, das so etwas immer und immer wieder funktioniert, sehen wir ja, wenn wir durch den SuperMarkt etc. laufen -.-


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist das nicht immer noch so, dass MM keine AMD PCs verkauft? Bringt also nix


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht immer noch so, dass MM keine AMD PCs verkauft? Bringt also nix



Zumindest bei den Laptops sind öfters mal AMDs drin.


----------



## plaGGy (17. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das liebe Geld wieder einmal...
> Bleibt zu hoffen das der Flop kein großes Loch in die Kasse von AMD schlägt.
> 
> Wobei wir den Flop ja von unserer Seite aus sehen, als mehr oder weniger erfahrene Anwender.
> ...


 
Wäre schon ein Hohn, wenn man mit solch einer "Entwicklung" (ja auch wenn sie neu ist und ihre Kindermacken haben könnten, macht es das nicht besser, nach 5 Jahren Enwicklungszeit, teilweise gerademal so seine Vorvorgänger zu schlagen [wenn auch nur auf Teilbereiche bezogen] ).


Verkauft MM nun generell keine AMds mehr in DPC oder ist das einfach eine Entwicklung, gibts da irgendwelche Aussagen zu?


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2011)

Die verkaufen seit der "Bestechung" durch Intel keine mehr. Also schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Rico Dredd (17. Oktober 2011)

Im ersten Moment klingt es logisch.
Hatte jedoch letztens von einem Designansatz gelesen bei dem man evolutionär vorgeht. Da soll es bessere Lösungen geben.


----------



## cuthbert (17. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Verkauft MM nun generell keine AMds mehr in DPC oder ist das einfach eine Entwicklung, gibts da irgendwelche Aussagen zu?


 Generell weiß ich nicht, schau eh net oft bei MM oder Saturn vorbei. Aber Fakt ist, dass Komplett-PCs viel öfter Intel drin haben als nen AMD. Das ist leider so. Also ich fände es schon gut, wenn AMD wenigstens da ein bisschen Kohle machen würde. Ich mein der Fertig-PC Käufer rüstet in der Regel eh nicht auf. Und so eine Grafikkarte wie in so nem Fertig-PC drin ist, da reicht auch der Bulldozer locker um sie in Spielen voll auszulasten, bei normalen Auflösungen. Und in vielen Anwendungen hält er ja auch jetzt schon mit (Videoencodierung etc). Von daher macht es für den Fertig-PC Käufer eh keinen Unterschied, ober nen Intel oder AMD drin hat, am Ende bringen sie für ihn die gleiche spürbare Leistung.

Die Spielleistung eines SB braucht man heutzutage bei normalen Auflösungen, wie ich schon mal meinte, nur bei nem SLI/CF oder vllt ner Next-Gen High-End GPU. Und beides ist erst mal unrealistisch in nem Komplett PC, bzw zumindest die absolute Ausnahme.

Bleibt nur der höhere Stromverbrauch unter Last, was aber denk ich mal nur für wenige ein Problem darstellt, bzw. den meisten egal ist (hey ich hab acht Kerne, da darf ich auch mehr verbrauchen).


----------



## Adam West (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich denk mal er hat garnicht so unrecht. Aber letztendlich isses egal, WAS dafür verantwortlich ist, die Hauptsache sollte doch hier sein, das AMD den Fehler/Missstand beseitigt!


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2011)

Rico Dredd schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment klingt es logisch.
> Hatte jedoch letztens von einem Designansatz gelesen bei dem man evolutionär vorgeht. Da soll es bessere Lösungen geben.


 Rat mal was die Tools machen...

NP-Vollständiges Problem lösen, indem Sie Evolutionäre an die Sache ran gehen, und immer mal wieder die lokale Minima-Lösung aufkochen, um Möglichst das globale Minimum zu finden.


----------



## Rico2751988 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, die neue Technik hinter Bulldozer ist eine herausragende, die aber jetzt einfach mit den ersten Bulldozer-Modellen viel zu früh rausgekommen ist, weil AMD einfach mal was auf den Markt schmeißen musste.

Unfertig in meinen Augen, bzw. null optimiert. 

Die Kommentare, dass Intel mal eben über Nacht nen neuen Chip entwickelt und AMD ewig braucht, könnt ihr euch sparen, Intel ist im Vergleich zu AMD ein Riesen-Unternehmen


----------



## eLe_ (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon vorher in nem anderen thread von mir geschrieben: ich finde die Idee hinter bulldozer bzw der Modulbauweise richtig gut. Klar, der Stromverbrauch steht in garkeinem verhältnis zur Leistung, allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass eine neue Architektur auch eine gewisse Zeit benötigt um Konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Ich warte seit den ersten Eckdaten der bulldozer-Architektur auf die cpus - nicht weil ich amd favorisiere, sondern weil ich vom Design ziemlich überzeugt bin und weil eine gewisse Konkurrenz am Markt immer gut für die Verbraucher ist. Aktuell würde ich jedem potentiellen Käufer die SB-Modelle empfehlen, allerdings würde ich die fx-cpus nicht ganz abschreiben. Selbst amd wird merken, dass Handlungsbedarf besteht. In wie weit folgende steppings und weiterentwicklungen Erfolg haben ist reine Spekulation, jedoch sehe ich amd auf einem guten weg. Der einzige Vorwurf meinerseits ist die Erfolgversprechende werbung seitens amd und die "fx-bezeichnung" die bei allen usern, die die alten fx kennen, gewisse Gefühle hervorruft und die leider in keiner Relation zur aktuellen Leistung steht. Amd wusste mit Sicherheit vor Bekanntgabe des offiziellen kürzels ob und in wie weit diese CPU-Generation Konkurrenzfähig ist. Nun gut, die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob aus den zambresis oder deren Weiterentwicklungen eine vernünftige oder gar gute CPU entstehen kann. Ich bleibe hoffnungsvoll - einfach weil ich nen preiskampf wünsche


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die neue Technik hinter Bulldozer ist eine herausragende, die aber jetzt einfach mit den ersten Bulldozer-Modellen viel zu früh rausgekommen ist, weil AMD einfach mal was auf den Markt schmeißen musste.
> 
> Unfertig in meinen Augen, bzw. null optimiert.
> 
> Die Kommentare, dass Intel mal eben über Nacht nen neuen Chip entwickelt und AMD ewig braucht, könnt ihr euch sparen, Intel ist im Vergleich zu AMD ein Riesen-Unternehmen


 
Dein Ironie Detektor war wohl kaputt.
Ich denke nämlich mal das du die letzte Aussage auf meinen Beitrag bezogen hast.


----------

